# VNC Between PC and MAC



## sole614 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm trying to establish a connection through VNC from my PC (Windows XP Pro) to my friend's Mac (currently OS X 10.3 Panther... I'm pretty sure, whichever is the latest OS before Tiger). I'll probably post in this thread later with some other questions as I go (if need be), but for starters, how can she (my friend) determine her IP address? She's in a LAN by the way.


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*1 - From the Apple menu, select Location and then Network Preferences... .

2 - In the Network Preference window, next to "Show:", select Network Status. Your network status will be displayed and your IP address listed.*


----------



## sole614 (Mar 2, 2005)

She did that and the picture below shows what she got. Any further instructions?


----------



## sudo (May 12, 2005)

If she is on the network with you just log into the router and select "SHOW ATTACHED DEVICES" it will show their IP address. If she isn't then go to ipchicken.com and find it out. ipchicken.com will show the address of the router while the way above will show the address of the computer.


----------



## sole614 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm not on the network with her, but I still need to find the address of her specific computer. How does one log onto the router? Would she have to do this from another computer on the network?


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*Two suggestions to help:
1 - Have your friend launch a Terminal window and type in the command:
ifconfig
This will display network information such as the ip address and other like information for the router.
2 - IPChicken, this will display the ip address that the internet service provider has assigned to your friend's computer. http://www.ipchicken.com/ *


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Since she's on the network and you're outside
1) You'll need her IP address from the ipchicken.com website (as tgal posted)
2) Your friend needs to go into her router settings and forward the VNC port to her machine.


----------

